# Drill extension



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I wanted to re-post these pics that I posted on another thread. This extension is mounted on a Milwaulkee 1/2" drill. The extension is 4' but they also come in 6'. This extension is much better than the Milwaulkee extension. The extensions are made by Price and Rutzebeck in CA for Danielson, I think. I know of one place that carries them, Harboc Electrical Supply in Phila. - 215-747-7800 ask for Harry. One of my old bosses would never tell anyone where he purchased them.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

What a dope!! I forgot to post the pics!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Any idea on cost?

~Matt


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Any idea on cost?
> 
> ~Matt


I purchased mine for $125.00 about 15yrs. ago, I think they are about $300.00 now. They are great for drilling joists.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've actually never use one of those for any period of time. I do imagine it's nice for low ceiling rooms, no dragging ladder from every other joist to joist.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I just picked one up in a pawn shop - $130 with drill - Score!! It is also useful to drill in the exterior wall top plates in ranch homes(finished of course). Mine's a little different than BigReds, I believe it is factory Milwaukee.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

#1 Will this adjust at both shafts and rotate? If yes

#2 Whats the min and max measurements from the center of the handle?

If you dont mind, I have an older drill I'd like to see about getting one.

Thanks for posting, I have never seen on of those.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Voltech said:


> #1 Will this adjust at both shafts and rotate? If yes
> 
> #2 Whats the min and max measurements from the center of the handle?
> 
> ...


In pic 3 the clamp is adjustable, if that answers your question.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That extension looks like it would be perfect for drilling out the top plate in a house.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think someone has veered off their real estate forum. :laughing:


----------



## Deraj96744 (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can purchase one of these extensions?? Plz lmk.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

As far as I know, they have not been available for a VERY long time.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You can buy mine. I barely used it.


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

nolabama said:


> You can buy mine. I barely used it.


I'll buy it if you still have it...


----------



## John Lawrence (Feb 4, 2015)

I need one also! I used them extensively years and years ago and would love to buy another one or two!


----------



## BGOLPMP (Feb 27, 2010)

I picked up 3 of these. Best think ever made!!! I paid $45 each!! My cousins wife works for Milwaukee so I get one hell of a deal


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I love these. For 8' ceiling, I drill everything with my feet on the floor. No ladder. Its a real time saver


----------

